# Americans, how could you?



## Tez3 (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh dear how could you have broken the unwritten law.....that one never takes photos of, let alone print in public, photographs of ginger people naked?

http://www.channel4.com/news/photographs-of-prince-harry-naked-published-online

:lfao::lfao::lfao:


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 23, 2012)

There was a time in the US when the press gave a pass to many public figures.  That obviously has changed with the trend in the 'legitimate press,' to reportage formerly reserved for magazines that keep us informed of the latest alien invasions.  Some of the sensationalist magazines almost went out of business due to the shift from the ligitimate press, which of course incudes not only print, but radio and TV.

Failure to realize that, has caused other public figues in the USA to suffer embarassment, just like Prince Harry.  Of course, along with the dumb things that get reported, we get Watergate and a dress with unexpected stains.


----------



## Master Dan (Aug 23, 2012)

where was his private security someone should have been eating or removing his camera from some orface when attempting to take the picture. What happend to what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas?


----------



## Steve (Aug 23, 2012)

LOL.  I heard about this yesterday.

My thoughts on it are basically this.  He's single, so what's the big deal?  And he's in Vegas, so what's the big deal? 

Master Dan, the new motto for Vegas is, "Smile.  Everything single move you make is being recorded."


----------



## granfire (Aug 23, 2012)

LOL, aside from 'ginger' he ain't bad looking...

but dang, the pictures were all blurred out


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 23, 2012)

Just makes me wonder whatever happened to the old saying

What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas


----------



## granfire (Aug 23, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> Just makes me wonder whatever happened to the old saying
> 
> What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas



people got cell phones...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 23, 2012)

granfire said:


> people got cell phones...



DAMN!!!! :disgust:

Another reason to hate technology :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 23, 2012)

Tez - haven't you heard?

[yt]46bBWBG9r2o[/yt]


----------



## miguksaram (Aug 23, 2012)

I guess he fell for that whole "Emperor's New Clothes" story.  Or pehaps the thought there really was such a thing as an invisibility cloak.


----------



## harlan (Aug 23, 2012)

He's a young, single, healthy serviceman on vacation, and in his own hotel room. 

Whoever took that pic, and published it, was the one lacking judgement. If it was a maid, I'd fire her. If it was a friend, we'd 'have words'. And if a stranger, well, his training is lacking.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 23, 2012)

Ahh the life of a celebrity.  You may have fame, you may have money but you sure as heck do not have any privacy.  Many celebrities are happy with the trade off but of course there are always some that get upset about it.  Personally, I think Prince Harry could care less he is out to have a good time!  PS his reputation in Vegas is really wild.  This stuff is supposedly really mild!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 23, 2012)

He's a squaddie through and through he won't be in the slightest bit embarrassed and frankly no one here gives a monkeys, just the press making a bit of a fuss but for goodness sake you don't let gingas appear naked, it puts people off their food!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nakedness is second place to Brit servicmen but no gingas!


----------



## Carol (Aug 23, 2012)

What the heck is wrong with "ginger" people anyway?  We redheads aren't THAT bad to look at, sheesh!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 23, 2012)

I happen to find red-heads to be the most desirable of all, well, if they are ladies that is .  Can't speak to the analysis when the red hair is on humans of the male gender  .


----------



## granfire (Aug 23, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Nakedness is second place to Brit servicmen but no gingas!



Are they holding their rifles or their guns?


this way they can't get sand in their undies.. smart move!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 23, 2012)

granfire said:


> Are they holding their rifles or their guns?



One is for fighting, the other for fun, don'tcha know.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 23, 2012)

My people are offended Tez3.  Ginger's are the best!


----------



## granfire (Aug 23, 2012)

Carol said:


> What the heck is wrong with "ginger" people anyway?  We redheads aren't THAT bad to look at, sheesh!



yesh, they are TERRIBLE!

That's why L'Oreal puts out so many shades of the evil color!
:lfao:

(I guess it's because guys aren't supposed to have milky white skin! )


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 23, 2012)

man thats tame compared to the crap we did when I was in the military.  I remember one weekend they took 400 of us Marines to Reno and put us up in a hotel casino together.  We had all been in cold weather and mountain warfare school for over a month they turned us loose on that poor town.  It was UGLY.  You found your room by looking for your pile of puke or well other bodily fluids in the hall way.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 23, 2012)

Redheads and ginger are very different, no one wants to see ginger pubes trust me. Red hair is attractive, orange is not.


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 23, 2012)

My only question, why are those soldiers still wearing the berets?  I don't think there's any use in it


----------



## granfire (Aug 23, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Redheads and ginger are very different, no one wants to see ginger pubes trust me. Red hair is attractive, orange is not.



:lfao:


----------



## miguksaram (Aug 23, 2012)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> My people are offended Tez3. Ginger's are the best!



Gingers have no souls and eat babies......well that's what I heard!


----------



## granfire (Aug 23, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> My only question, why are those soldiers still wearing the berets?  I don't think there's any use in it



It's the dress code: you cover your head when outdoors!


----------



## miguksaram (Aug 23, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> My only question, why are those soldiers still wearing the berets? I don't think there's any use in it



Because a soldier never relinquishes his weapon or your cover in the field.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 23, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> My only question, why are those soldiers still wearing the berets? I don't think there's any use in it




Well they aren't soldiers they are airmen from 63 Sqn RAFREGT, who when not in Afghan are known as The Queen's Colour Squadron. It's my other half's Sqn when he was in. Wearing berets mean they can pay the appropriate compliments to officers ( for non mil types that means saluting). Not they are wearing berets so no one mistakes them for army chaps.


----------



## miguksaram (Aug 24, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Well they aren't soldiers they are airmen from 63 Sqn RAFREGT, who when not in Afghan are known as The Queen's Colour Squadron. It's my other half's Sqn when he was in. Wearing berets mean they can pay the appropriate compliments to officers ( for non mil types that means saluting). Not they are wearing berets so no one mistakes them for army chaps.



I'm sure without the caps they wouldn't be mistaken for army chaps.  The army chaps have bigger balls.  ha.haha


----------



## granfire (Aug 24, 2012)

miguksaram said:


> I'm sure without the caps they wouldn't be mistaken for army chaps.  The army chaps have bigger balls.  ha.haha


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 24, 2012)

granfire said:


>



Don't worry they aren't any bigger they just tell us they are. The RAF Regt. is considered spec forces rather than PBI.


----------



## crushing (Aug 24, 2012)

Americans?   The pics probably came from the Prince's own phone, unless he was holding it someplace we couldn't see.  Then a News of the World employee....well, you get the idea.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 24, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> He's a squaddie through and through he won't be in the slightest bit embarrassed and frankly no one here gives a monkeys, just the press making a bit of a fuss but for goodness sake you don't let gingas appear naked, it puts people off their food!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 24, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> Just makes me wonder whatever happened to the old saying
> 
> What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas



The new version:

What happens in Vegas, can usually be fixed, with the right antibiotics...


And just for the record, there are a number of "gingers" I wouldn't mind seeing some naked pictures of. Prince Harry, however, isn't really my type.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 24, 2012)

crushing said:


> Americans? The pics probably came from the Prince's own phone, unless he was holding it someplace we couldn't see. Then a News of the World employee....well, you get the idea.




News of the World? Nah that was folded a while back due to it's criminal behaviour, it was the American press that published the photos in the first place. By the way Prince Charles was also caught in phtos that were published by the German press a while back but that was alright he isn't ginger. As I said red head are different from ginger.


----------



## Carol (Aug 25, 2012)

I happen to be rather attached to my ginger.... cat.

After all, there's nothing wrong with showing a bit of orange fur 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

